# Need Expert Recomp Cycle Advise...Please



## coach5 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am looking to do a recomp cycle starting the middle of November. I was thinking/leaning towards a combo of TestE/EQ/Winny. The length of the cycle would be 16 weeks with the winny only being run the last 6 weeks. I was thinking of lifting heavy the first 10 weeks to add some more mass...especially to my chest...and then going light and high reps the last 6 weeks to burn fat and chisel up just in time for beach season. Here are my stats:

*1) *Age* (35)
2) *Weight and Percent BodyFat* (238 & 12-13%)
3) *Years of Consistant Training experience* (6 years)
4) *Previous Cycle experience* (1 cycle of TestE 500mg/wk for 10wks)
5) *Training routine and Diet* (Cardio 4x/week Chest,Legs,off,Back & Biceps,Shoulders & Triceps,off,off)
6) *Cycle Goals *(Recomp!!! Get down to 215-220 and 6-7% BF)*

Here is what I was thinking for the layout....

Wks 1-16 Test-E @ 125mg/EOD
Wks 1-16 EQ @ 175mg/EOD
Wks 11-12 Winny @ 50mg/ED
Wks 13-14 Winny @ 75mg/ED
Wks 15-16 Winny @ 100mg/ED
Wks 2-6,8-12,14-18 HCG @ 500iu/Twice weekly

Wks 19-22 PCT of Clomid @ 100,75,50,25


Thanks in advance for any advise given


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 2, 2011)

Diet?


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 2, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I am looking to do a recomp cycle starting the middle of November. I was thinking/leaning towards a combo of TestE/EQ/Winny. The length of the cycle would be 16 weeks with the winny only being run the last 6 weeks. I was thinking of lifting heavy the first 10 weeks to add some more mass...especially to my chest...and then going light and high reps the last 6 weeks to burn fat and chisel up just in time for beach season. Here are my stats:
> 
> *1) *Age* (35)*
> *2) *Weight and Percent BodyFat* (238 & 12-13%)*
> ...


 

I wouldnt bother injecting Test and EQ eod. It defeats the advantage of running a long ester. 2 times a week for both compounds will be fine.
EQ and test can also be mixed in the same barrel to minimize injections.
i would push your winny back 2 weeks so you have a compound to run during the bridge.
IMO, clomid dose not need to be ran that high -50,50,50,25,25 will be fine.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 2, 2011)

Add the test and EQ together and why dont you just stop there. for your 3rd cycle add the winny


----------



## coach5 (Oct 2, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> I wouldnt bother injecting Test and EQ eod. It defeats the advantage of running a long ester. 2 times a week for both compounds will be fine.
> EQ and test can also be mixed in the same barrel to minimize injections.
> i would push your winny back 2 weeks so you have a compound to run during the bridge.
> IMO, clomid dose not need to be ran that high -50,50,50,25,25 will be fine.



The reason I was thinking EOD was so I don't have to inject 2cc into one muscle group at a time. Good Idea on pushing the winny back 2 weeks though...I've seen where several people push it back that way.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> Diet?



Diet will be a 50/35/15(P/C/F) split the first 10 weeks and then I will cut the carbs back every week after that while upping my protein consumption. 

Protein will come from egg whites, chicken, tuna, lean beef, ground turkey, and protein shakes. 

Carbs will come from whole grain bread and pasta, brown rice, russet and sweet potatoes, and beans.

Fats will come from fish oil, olive oil, peanut butter, almonds, cashews, and whole eggs.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 2, 2011)

FUZO said:


> Add the test and EQ together and why dont you just stop there. for your 3rd cycle add the winny



I'm wanting to use the winny the harden up and shed water at the end. The test will keep my libido up and my strength. The eq will help with my joints due to it ability to increase collagen synthesis, increase vascularity, help my appetite, and maintain muscle while in a calorie deficit the last couple of weeks. The winny will help to rid me of the test bloat, further increase vascularity, harden up all of my gains I've made, and from what I've read it is very synergistic with both Test and Eq.


----------



## BigBird (Oct 2, 2011)

Best Recomp I've ever run was this past summer - went from 225lbs/13% down to 208lbs 9% with increase of strength and vascularity while on low caloric intake 2,500 - 3K cals ED(high protein) and assisted with Test Cyp, Mast Prop, Winstrol Depot and then Tren Ace replacing the Winstrol Depot after 4 weeks.  Cycle looked like this:

Weeks 1-10 - Test Cyp 500mg (2x weekly at 250mg per shot)
Weeks 1-10 - Mast Prop 150mg EOD (450mg EW)
Weeks 1-4 - Winstrol Depot (Desma amps) 50mg ED
Weeks 5-10 - Tren Ace 100mg EOD
Weeks 1-10 Proviron 25-50mg ED


----------



## coach5 (Oct 2, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Best Recomp I've ever run was this past summer - went from 225lbs/13% down to 208lbs 9% with increase of strength and vascularity while on low caloric intake 2,500 - 3K cals ED(high protein) and assisted with Test Cyp, Mast Prop, Winstrol Depot and then Tren Ace replacing the Winstrol Depot after 4 weeks.  Cycle looked like this:
> 
> Weeks 1-10 - Test Cyp 500mg (2x weekly at 250mg per shot)
> Weeks 1-10 - Mast Prop 150mg EOD (450mg EW)
> ...




That looks like a great cycle, but I don't think Tren and Mast are good choices for a second cycle...especially the Tren. Now if it were my 5th or 6th cycle...I'd be ok throwing the Tren in there, but I would like to save that magical compound for when nothing else is getting the job done.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Monday morning bump...


----------



## GMO (Oct 3, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I'm wanting to use the winny the harden up and shed water at the end. The test will keep my libido up and my strength. The eq will help with my joints due to it ability to increase collagen synthesis, increase vascularity, help my appetite, and maintain muscle while in a calorie deficit the last couple of weeks. The winny will help to rid me of the test bloat, further increase vascularity, harden up all of my gains I've made, and from what I've read it is very synergistic with both Test and Eq.




EQ does not help with joints.  That is a misnomer that has been around for years ever since Dan Duchane falsely compared EQ to Deca when it first hit the market.  He later retracted that statement, but the rumor is obviously still going strong.  EQ is a great compound, but it will make you hungry as hell, so it isn't always the best for cutting or recomp cycles.

Personally, I would replace the Winny with Var at 60-80mg ED.  It will cut more bodyfat and harden you up quite a bit without the negative effects on joints and connective tissue.

You can also inject your Test e and EQ 2x/wk.  I put 3cc's in my delts, quads and glutes every week.  2cc's 2x/wk is nothing...trust me.

I would also run your test one to two weeks longer thatn the EQ, so they will clear at the same time.  EQ should be run 400-600mg /wk, the sweet spot for most people though is 600mg/wk.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> EQ does not help with joints.  That is a misnomer that has been around for years ever since Dan Duchane falsely compared EQ to Deca when it first hit the market.  He later retracted that statement, but the rumor is obviously still going strong.  EQ is a great compound, but it will make you hungry as hell, so it isn't always the best for cutting or recomp cycles.
> 
> Personally, I would replace the Winny with Var at 60-80mg ED.  It will cut more bodyfat and harden you up quite a bit without the negative effects on joints and connective tissue.
> 
> ...



Var is just so expensive... I was planning on running 500/wk test and 600wk/eq... 

If I don't run winny or var, what could I throw in at the end to pull some water and harden me up?? Mast??


----------



## GMO (Oct 3, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Var is just so expensive... I was planning on running 500/wk test and 600wk/eq...
> 
> If I don't run winny or var, what could I throw in at the end to pull some water and harden me up?? Mast??



I would recommend Super DMZ by Ironmaglabs.  That stuff recomp'ed me like I could not believe in my last cut cycle.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> I would recommend Super DMZ by Ironmaglabs.  That stuff recomp'ed me like I could not believe in my last cut cycle.



I will look into it and do some research on the results. Thanks for all your help and info GMO


----------



## blizzard93 (Oct 3, 2011)

i would drop the winny oral at the end and run a moderate dose of masteron along side test/eq for the whole cycle.  100 mg eod of mast prop.  shoot for ~ 350mg/wk.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

blizzard93 said:


> i would drop the winny oral at the end and run a moderate dose of masteron along side test/eq for the whole cycle.  100 mg eod of mast prop.  shoot for ~ 350mg/wk.



Is it ok to run the masteron for 16-17 weeks?? What would be the negatives if any from doing so?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 3, 2011)

Too bad it's your second cycle. Tren is the king of recomp.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Too bad it's your second cycle. Tren is the king of recomp.




This is what I've heard....

Don't think I have the courage yet though


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 3, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> I wouldnt bother injecting Test and EQ eod. It defeats the advantage of running a long ester. 2 times a week for both compounds will be fine.
> EQ and test can also be mixed in the same barrel to minimize injections.
> i would push your winny back 2 weeks so you have a compound to run during the bridge.
> IMO, clomid dose not need to be ran that high -50,50,50,25,25 will be fine.



Agree ^^this^^


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks to the help of one of our sponsor's reps, I think I'll be running Test-E/EQ/Mast.

Thanks bros for all your help and input.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 3, 2011)

90% of it is going to be the diet.  For me it comes down to low carbs high protein and moderate fat.  Run things so you are basically in deficit 3-4 days at a time and then maintenance for 2-3 days and every 10 days or so do a refeed to keep your metabolism from stalling. A recomp is basically like a slow cut with less suffering but suffering non-the-less. Main component for me is keeping carbs down so I stal insulin sensitive and the nutrients partition into the right compartments.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> 90% of it is going to be the diet.  For me it comes down to low carbs high protein and moderate fat.  Run things so you are basically in deficit 3-4 days at a time and then maintenance for 2-3 days and every 10 days or so do a refeed to keep your metabolism from stalling. A recomp is basically like a slow cut with less suffering but suffering non-the-less. Main component for me is keeping carbs down so I stal insulin sensitive and the nutrients partition into the right compartments.



Exactly what I started doing last week....Will continue to do so up until I start and then will eat a surplus the first 10 weeks and go back to a deficit the last 6 weeks.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are recomping, just have build days in your diet where are you at or slightly above maintenance on days you lift and burn days for those you do cardio or rest (they are about 30% less than maintenance).  It gives you calories to grow and you use fat for energy on the low days cutting you up, pretty straight forward and in this case macros aren't AS important as long as protein is at least 1 gram per pound of body weight a day.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Oct 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Best Recomp I've ever run was this past summer - went from 225lbs/13% down to 208lbs 9% with increase of strength and vascularity while on low caloric intake 2,500 - 3K cals ED(high protein) and assisted with Test Cyp, Mast Prop, Winstrol Depot and then Tren Ace replacing the Winstrol Depot after 4 weeks.  Cycle looked like this:
> 
> Weeks 1-10 - Test Cyp 500mg (2x weekly at 250mg per shot)
> Weeks 1-10 - Mast Prop 150mg EOD (450mg EW)
> ...





Hands down the Desma amps are the best. Made me hard and vascular but my hair was shedding crazy


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Best Recomp I've ever run was this past summer - went from 225lbs/13% down to 208lbs 9% with increase of strength and vascularity while on low caloric intake 2,500 - 3K cals ED(high protein) and assisted with Test Cyp, Mast Prop, Winstrol Depot and then Tren Ace replacing the Winstrol Depot after 4 weeks.  Cycle looked like this:
> 
> Weeks 1-10 - Test Cyp 500mg (2x weekly at 250mg per shot)
> Weeks 1-10 - Mast Prop 150mg EOD (450mg EW)
> ...



CAn you comment on how you felt/looked/improved when moving from winstrol to tren?


----------



## coach5 (Oct 7, 2011)

One last bump for a little more input...


----------



## coach5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok..here's a legit question for you bros...

*Test-E @ 450/wk for 20wks
EQ @ 500wk for 18wks

            or* *

Test-E @ 500/wk for 18wks* *
EQ @ 600/wk for 15wks
* 
Also...should I taper the dosages higher the longer I get into the cycle to avoid plateaus?


----------



## BigBird (Oct 20, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> CAn you comment on how you felt/looked/improved when moving from winstrol to tren?


 
Shit man, sorry for delayed response.  The most noticeable effects when I transitioned from the Winstrol to the Tren was the sudden boost in strength AND profusely sweating 24/7 instead of only 90% of the time.  I compare the transition from Winny to Tren as if you're driving a turbo-charged sports car but suddenly realize it also has a Nitrous feature.  Push that Nitro button and BAM!  Strength and vascularity improved even more so and virtually overnight when the Tren started.  I had already made phenomenal gains on the Winstrol compound so I was surprised the Tren was able to further the gains as significantly as it did.  I had no negative sides on the Winstrol such as hair loss or joint discomfort - maybe just got lucky - but the profuse instant sweating 24/7 on the Tren was tolerable only b/c it was a constant reminder that I was shedding fat at an alarming rate.  The Winstrol started the improvement in vascularity but the Tren took it to another level.  I'd like to run the same exact cycle, doses, compounds, etc, in the same order as this one I experienced.  Plus, I didn't even have any orals - other than the Proviron , but at least no anabolic 17a/a orals.  The libido I had from the Proviron combined with the Mast was just plain ridiculous to the point that I don't think I will run Proviron and Mast together again EVER.  I wanted to fuck 300 times ED.  My wife was cool about it - up until a certain point.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 20, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Ok..here's a legit question for you bros...
> 
> *Test-E @ 450/wk for 20wks
> EQ @ 500wk for 18wks
> ...




I guess no further help/input on this one???...


----------



## BigBird (Oct 21, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I guess no further help/input on this one???...


 
Avoid tapering - it's overrated and unnecessary.  18-20 weeks is a long cycle but that's up to you.  EQ is definately a nice compound but takes forever and a day to provie noticeable effects other than extreme hunger pains.  Typically, 16 weeks is the ideal time frame to run Boldenone.  Many people swear it works wonderfully when dosed at least 600mg+ EW.  I ran it at 625mg EW for 22 weeks along with 625-750mg of Test E or Cyp.  I wanted to keep my test dose a bit higher just to avoid shut down - and EQ can and will shut you down.  Whatever happened to the Recomp cycle you had laid out??


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I guess no further help/input on this one???...



Do the tren . . plenty of others have done tren as a 1st or 2nd cycle . . it is the king of recomp and the sides will be minimal if you run the tren higher than the test.

For a long cycle, this is what I would do:

wk 1-10 test enanth 700mg 
wk 1-10 NPP 150mg EOD
wk 11-20 test enanth 400mg
wk 11-20 tren ace 50-75mg ED

Would do? Will be doing come Feb!


----------



## coach5 (Oct 21, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Avoid tapering - it's overrated and unnecessary.  18-20 weeks is a long cycle but that's up to you.  EQ is definately a nice compound but takes forever and a day to provie noticeable effects other than extreme hunger pains.  Typically, 16 weeks is the ideal time frame to run Boldenone.  Many people swear it works wonderfully when dosed at least 600mg+ EW.  I ran it at 625mg EW for 22 weeks along with 625-750mg of Test E or Cyp.  I wanted to keep my test dose a bit higher just to avoid shut down - and EQ can and will shut you down.  Whatever happened to the Recomp cycle you had laid out??




Pretty much the same recomp cycle...I already know that I'm going to run my Mast the duration of the cycle at 350mg/wk...I've just been undecided on the other two compound's dosages and length of time to run the cycle.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Do the tren . . plenty of others have done tren as a 1st or 2nd cycle . . it is the king of recomp and the sides will be minimal if you run the tren higher than the test.
> 
> For a long cycle, this is what I would do:
> 
> ...




I've already got the Test-E and EQ on hand....I just need to pick up my Mast and a little Winny encase I decide to run some Winny at the end.


----------



## BigBird (Oct 21, 2011)

I strongly recommend running the Mast at no less than 450mg weekly.  It's such a nice compound but if you dose it too low you will likely be unimpressed by it.  I wish I had enough to run it at 600mg EW but I settled for 450 EW (150mg EOD) and as a result I am now a huge advocate of Mast - that is, if it dosed appropriately.  Also, I cannot speak for Mast Enanthate.  I used the shorter ester Mast Di-Propionate.  I have heard and read that the Mast Di-Prop is the more favorable version.  Do you have enough of it to run 450mg EW for 10 weeks??


----------



## coach5 (Oct 21, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I strongly recommend running the Mast at no less than 450mg weekly.  It's such a nice compound but if you dose it too low you will likely be unimpressed by it.  I wish I had enough to run it at 600mg EW but I settled for 450 EW (150mg EOD) and as a result I am now a huge advocate of Mast - that is, if it dosed appropriately.  Also, I cannot speak for Mast Enanthate.  I used the shorter ester Mast Di-Propionate.  I have heard and read that the Mast Di-Prop is the more favorable version.  Do you have enough of it to run 450mg EW for 10 weeks??




I haven't gotten the Mast yet...I have the Test and EQ on hand already though...Still really debating Mast vs Winny...If I run Mast then I would run it the entire cycle...if I run Winny then I would only add it in for about 6 weeks at the end of my cycle. 

Any input Bigbird on how long I should go with the EQ?? 15wks@600 vs 18wks @ 500 vs 20wks @ 450??

I know the longer the better, but I've also heard the difference between 400/wk and 600/wk are highly noticeable...I'm thinking maybe the 18/wks @ 500.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

EQ @ 600mg or above, it's just too mild otherwise


----------



## coach5 (Oct 22, 2011)

OK...here's the layout that I've decided on...

Wks 1-6: Test-E @ 400mg/wk

Wks 7-12: Test-E @ 500mg/wk

Wks 13-18: Test-E @ 600mg/wk

Wks 3-8: EQ @ 500mg/wk

Wks 9-13: EQ @ 600mg/wk

Wks 14-17: EQ @ 750mg/wk

Wks 15-20: Winny @ 50mg/day

PCT will start on week 22 and will consist of Aromasin and Clomid for 5 weeks. HCG will be dosed throughout the cycle twice a week @ 500iu/wk through week 21. Aromasin will be used on cycle to control estrogen and adjusted as necessary. Nolvadex is on hand too to stop gyno in it's tracks if it shows up.

The tapered dosages should help keep gains going and not allow my body to adjust to a constant level. Starting the EQ 2 weeks into my cycle will let me judge the effects of the test first and see what sides I get if any from the EQ. I want to thank everyone who gave their advice and still feel free to comment and give your opinions on what I've chosen.


----------



## BigBird (Oct 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> EQ @ 600mg or above, it's just too mild otherwise


 
^^ This ^^.  Better to keep it at 600mg+ and cut the duration a couple weeks short such as 600mg for 15 - 16 wks as opposed to 450mg for 20 wks.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> ^^ This ^^.  Better to keep it at 600mg+ and cut the duration a couple weeks short such as 600mg for 15 - 16 wks as opposed to 450mg for 20 wks.



So do you approve of the ramp up I've got listed above??


----------



## gm09 (Nov 3, 2011)

coach5 said:


> This is what I've heard....
> 
> Don't think I have the courage yet though



for my second cycle i ran 600mgwk test and only 200mgwk tren e and had FANTASTIC results... worst side effect was some night sweats


----------



## coach5 (Nov 10, 2011)

This Sunday is the day....


----------



## coach5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just ordered me 2 bottles of Super-DMZ...One for the beginning and one for the end. I plan on ordering some Halo-Extreme before the end of my cycle to pair with the Super-DMZ at the end.


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

Wouldn't use tren till a few more cycles from now


----------



## coach5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oneshotonekill said:


> Wouldn't use tren till a few more cycles from now




Not planning on it...


----------

